# South of France



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoping to head to south of france early may for at least three weeks,can anyone recommend 2or 3 good quality sites with good public transport links as we dont want to drive around much once we get on site.
cheers
Tolly


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tolly

Can you give us some clue as to what sort of things you like? Is there just two of you? Any pets? Are you into walking or cycling? Are you active, or "relaxers"?

And whereabouts in the South of France? East or West of Marseilles?

Gerald


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Try one of the sites in and around Antibes.

There are 3 or 4 reasonable sites, all open all year or several others that only open from around April to Oct but nearer the town centre. Great transport facilities into Nice, Cannes, Monaco, Menton etc. Train runs right along the coast and last year was €1 into Nice or Cannes from Antibes.


----------



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi geraldandannie,
Sorry about shortage of information i gave you.Just the two of us,no pets,both like walking and cycling but also dont mind just sitting around in the sun.Wewant to be east of Marseilles,
Thanks
Tolly


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tolly said:


> We want to be east of Marseilles


Ah. Can't help you, I'm afraid. But it sounds like you'll have a wonderful time. Be careful at supermarkets - there have been reports on here, and we heard them too when we were over there - of robberies from motorhomes when people were inside shopping. It's probably not bad, or even widespread, but something to be aware of.

Gerald


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you can find a site, then the transport links will be OK, but expect to pay premium prices, even in May. 'Le Sud' is outragously expensive (think maybe €60 a night) and the pitches are less than generous.

P&L


----------



## Another1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Be careful if you are heading down towards the Camargue - there is more than a slight tendency to robberies in that area. 

However around Arles is beautiful, Avignon is also worth a visit as is Monte Carlo


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we can recommend the Gorge de Verdon region in the Var/Provence area. we stay at camping Saint-Lazare, small layed back family run site with lovely pool. the site is 1 mile from Aup which is a lovely traditional town with 2 good markets a week. cycling is pretty easy to town just one short hill, close enough for me to pop in for breakfast croissants. there is a very large lake nearby with parking for vans where you can swim and canoe.it is a good place to chill out we spent a week with just local cycling and people watching over a beer on market days!


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I go to Aubignon and the site owners in the village speak english. You can walk into the village and there are nice bars and cafes to stop in and not to far to the main towns in the region.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Would agree that a short visit to Avignon is a good idea.

Have a look at the ACSI and Camping Cheque web sites as you may find that you get a cheaper deal with one of them and they give good descriptions of the facilities.

One thought; we found that the pitches are quite small in the sites near the coast with overhanging trees being something of a hazard.

Have fun.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*by the sea*

Hi

Spent a week at this site in May a few years back at Borme les Mimosa east of Toulon
http://www.campdudomaine.com/en
A pitch right by the med good restaurant take away pizza roast chickens supermarket excellent facilities .

We got a good price out of season. Definately not cheap in high season.

cheers

barry


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*s. france*

This area of France is becoming more popular as it is now being discovered.Plenty of sites around Vias and Agde,and prices are still reasonable.No problems with breakins as far as I am aware after 5 years and using the motorhome for shopping in Hyper markets, quite regularly.It can happen in GB as well.Very little rain by the way.


----------

